# UGA vs Bama Avatar bet...



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2012)

Ok boys.... Time to put it on the line....

We carry the Avatars until the day after the National Championship game..

I'm in!

I'm headed to camp in the morning and will be back late on Friday night to hit the game Saturday so I need someone (moderator) to keep tabs on the bet...  Any takers for a keeper?? 1st one gets it!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ok boys.... Time to put it on the line....
> 
> We carry the Avatars until the day after the National Championship game..
> 
> ...




C'mon ladies....


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nope.
That fiasco of an avatar bet between Bama and LSU was enough for me.
May the best team win.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope.
> That fiasco of an avatar bet between Bama and LSU was enough for me.
> May the best team win.



Is Brown and Ky dawg gonna sign up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope.
> That fiasco of an avatar bet between Bama and LSU was enough for me.
> May the best team win.



There are a couple of guys to blame...

Miguel Cervantes, you are not allowed in this bet for what RHBAMA states.. Sorry man, but it was you and the other one that made that a mess..  

Sorry , but don't blame us Dawg fanse for that fiasco... Not to mention... I was also part of that Avatar bet and held my end up..  As a Dawg!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Is Brown and Ky dawg gonna sign up.



Are you? It REALLY sounds like you 2 Bama boys are skeered...


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 27, 2012)

ALL IN!  Buncha weenies......  heck i'll even self moderate if need be....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> ALL IN!  Buncha weenies......  heck i'll even self moderate if need be....



You are the man!

We'll see if these sissies will show up!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2012)

Count me in. But if les signs up I'm out of this deal.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Count me in. But if les signs up I'm out of this deal.



No LSU fans are allowed!! Just the Dawgs and Bammers... Not open to ANY other fans!

Bitteroot, won't allow it in my absence!


----------



## TBI (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll play. Roll Tide.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2012)

TBI said:


> I'll play. Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2012)

Les is a dawg


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 27, 2012)

Avy will be selected for you.  If "les" is in he will wear the same as the others or a pre "approved" avy or we will get the mods to put it there for "him"....fair enough?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Avy will be selected for you.  If "les" is in he will wear the same as the others or a pre "approved" avy or we will get the mods to put it there for "him"....fair enough?



I'll wear the standard dwag if we loose.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Les is a dawg



Now I am confused.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> I'll wear the standard dwag if we loose.



So the loser get to select his own AV?


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 27, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> I'll wear the standard dwag if we loose.



It will look good on you Saturday night


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2012)

Charlie you gonna get in on this awesome deal?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Now I am confused.



You have a pm


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 27, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> So the loser get to select his own AV?



It will have to be approved by Slayer. I think everybody here would agree so I won't put up that fat Bama chick if I lose.......


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Is Brown and Ky dawg gonna sign up.



I'm bound to this avatar until the NCG. Sorry bro


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 27, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I'm bound to this avatar until the NCG. Sorry bro



Split screen it or side bar for extenuating sircumstances to be served after the Season.... The more the merrier....


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Charlie you gonna get in on this awesome deal?



I am thinking about it, I kinda like bacon though.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm in....Roll Tide!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I'm bound to this avatar until the NCG. Sorry bro



Dang cockroaches.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> ALL IN!  Buncha weenies......  heck i'll even self moderate if need be....


Saban forgive me........ I'm in. 
Just to be clear...... self moderatin' and self medicatin' are two DIFFERENT things. I'll be calling Flossie at random times to be sure your moderatin'.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 27, 2012)

Les is back????


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 27, 2012)

What is Les going by these days?


----------



## chadair (Nov 27, 2012)

if by some strange unbelievable act of God and UGA wins, Bama fans might want to appoint Charlie NOW to be the one to pick y'alls avatar!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Saban forgive me........ I'm in.
> Just to be clear...... self moderatin' and self medicatin' are two DIFFERENT things. I'll be calling Flossie at random times to be sure your moderatin'.



Might make you tie some special Dawg jigs instead .....


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Might make you tie some special Dawg jigs instead .....



I don't think theres a fish out there that would hit a red/black jig except for a bowfin. They have no standards.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 27, 2012)

This is the avatar that I will use if Bama loses.

Anybody got a problem with this?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2012)

chadair said:


> if by some strange unbelievable act of God and UGA wins, Bama fans might want to appoint Charlie NOW to be the one to pick y'alls avatar!!



I would get in chad if they would go as easy on me as I would on them.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 27, 2012)

That's cause they is sceert of the red and black.  Them fish that hit are just stupid ....get ready for a war Bama boy wobert....


----------



## david w. (Nov 27, 2012)

There's Gonna be alot of Dawg avatars Saturday night.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 27, 2012)

Jay Hughes said:


> This is the avatar that I will use if Bama loses.
> 
> Anybody got a problem with this?



Nope.  Go ahead and post it up ......


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Jay Hughes said:


> This is the avatar that I will use if Bama loses.
> 
> Anybody got a problem with this?



The mutts said they'd pick one for us.
Hopefully, it won't be an issue anyway.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't think theres a fish out there that would hit a red/black jig except for a bowfin. They have no standards.



Dawgs hit the spinnerbait.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 27, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Dawgs hit the spinnerbait cause they're always on top.....


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2012)

If I get in can rhbama and I pick each other's AV. If so I am in.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2012)

chadair said:


> if by some strange unbelievable act of God and UGA wins, Bama fans might want to appoint Charlie NOW to be the one to pick y'alls avatar!!



Charlie went way to easy on yall. You remember the last time UF beat UGA in overtime. You made me take this one....


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm in like Flynn on this deal.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Charlie went way to easy on yall. You remember the last time UF beat UGA in overtime. You made me take this one....



Because I know that everybody on here would return kindness with kindness.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2012)

Jimmy Ray said:


> I'm in like Flynn on this deal.



No lsu fans allowed


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 27, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> If I get in can rhbama and I pick each other's AV. If so I am in.



As long as the avy is approved that will be just fine.  I know wobert will keep it classy as will you.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Les is back????


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> No lsu fans allowed


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Because I know that everybody on here would return kindness with kindness.



Pu the bottle down!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> As long as the avy is approved that will be just fine.  I know wobert will keep it classy as will you.



I will probably give him something tough like a pic of the Bear.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 27, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Nope.  Go ahead and post it up ......



OK....how do you like it?


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 27, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> No lsu fans allowed



You must be confused dude. Put on your bifocals so you can see my avatar more clearly.  

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 27, 2012)

Jay Hughes said:


> OK....how do you like it?



Looks good.  Hope you don't see an ephelump doin that..... If you do run.... They is gonna be a serious gas passin.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2012)

Jimmy Ray said:


> You must be confused dude. Put on your bifocals so you can see my avatar more clearly.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Poser dude


----------



## chadair (Nov 27, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Charlie went way to easy on yall. You remember the last time UF beat UGA in overtime. You made me take this one....



I didnt pick it


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 27, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Poser dude



I think you might be a tad confused.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2012)

No more Mr. nice guy.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2012)

chadair said:


> I didnt pick it



Liar!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> No more Mr. nice guy.



Now your talking!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2012)

Jimmy Ray said:


> I think you might be a tad confused.


I know who i am. I think maybe yall are confused.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> I know who i am. I think maybe yall are confused.



Quit being a bully. He hasnt been a member but a little over a month. How about welocme to the fire.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 27, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Looks good.  Hope you don't see an ephelump doin that..... If you do run.... They is gonna be a serious gas passin.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Quit being a bully. He hasnt been a member but a little over a month. How about welocme to the fire.


Heres a big ole roll tide just for you.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Heres a big ole roll tide just for you.



Go Dawgs and hurry up and get here Sat!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Quit being a bully. He hasnt been a member but a little over a month. How about welocme to the fire.



I did not know that you were to respond to members until thay had been on line at least 6 months. Did they change the rules?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I did not know that you were to respond to members until thay had been on line at least 6 months. Did they change the rules?



If their UGA fans it's ok............


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> If their UGA fans it's ok............



If they are UGA fans we need them to hunker down one more time.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2012)

Y'all like to hunker don't you.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Y'all like to hunker don't you.



Yes if we get the hankering.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2012)

chadair said:


> if by some strange unbelievable act of God and UGA wins, Bama fans might want to appoint Charlie NOW to be the one to pick y'alls avatar!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2012)

Who is in for each team.  It looks like there are 20 Dawgs and 3 Bammers.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 28, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> Who is in for each team.  It looks like there are 20 Dawgs and 3 Bammers.



Gonna be a lot of bama avatars.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2012)

Where are all the brave Bamers?


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Where are all the brave Bamers?



they washed out with the tide......


----------



## chadair (Nov 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Where are all the brave Bamers?


I hate to jinx the Bammers, but I will get in this bet too if they don't mind 

ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 28, 2012)

I am in. If Bama wins can I just pick an avatar from last years BCSCG for you guys to use? Especially a new UGA fan that has weighed in. I feel like the Bama beatdown on LSU may be more appropriate for one Fan.


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 28, 2012)

This will be my first avatar bet.... so Im in, just may need somebody to explain exactly how this works.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2012)

chadair said:


> I hate to jinx the Bammers, but I will get in this bet too if they don't mind
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!



Which side are you coming in on?


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 28, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> This will be my first avatar bet.... so Im in, just may need somebody to explain exactly how this works.



You roll the dice on your team.  If your team wins all the folks who picked the other team have to use an approved avatar until after the NCG. If you lose you have to change yours to their approved pic for the same duration......just a friendly poke at the other folks on here and a chance to talk smack.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Which side are you coming in on?



That would be LOW tide......


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok so far we have for each team...

Bama...

Matthews6
rhbama3
TBI
Jay Hughes
chadair
fairhope,bama
Marlin_444

Dawgs...

Browning Slayer
Bitteroot
KyDawg
Jimmy Ray
HucK Finn


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 28, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Ok so far we have for each team...
> 
> Bama...
> 
> ...





Where are all the Dwags?  5???? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 28, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Where are all the Dwags?  5???? Are you kidding me?



uh....5 bammers too....one of ya'lls is a lizard ya know...

A good lizard but a reptilian none the "les".....


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> uh....5 bammers too....one of ya'lls is a lizard ya know...
> 
> A good lizard but a reptilian none the "les".....



I think two or three of those Bamers might be the same people.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2012)

I got a good one picked out for rh.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 28, 2012)

Dang Puppy Hounds...  Get ready for the Whoopin of your life... 

I am in...  What were y'all wait'n fer Christmas? 

I am in - - Y'all are goin DOWN...

Can I get a ROLL D'TIDE!!!

*V*


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 28, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> uh....5 bammers too....one of ya'lls is a lizard ya know...
> 
> A good lizard but a reptilian none the "les".....



But there are 3 or 4 times more Dwag fans on this forum.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 28, 2012)

fairhope said:


> But there are 3 or 4 times more Dwag fans on this forum.



Don't worry y'all will get a few more band wagon bamers that will come along soon...


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 28, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> uh....5 bammers too....one of ya'lls is a lizard ya know...
> 
> A good lizard but a reptilian none the "les".....


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2012)

fairhope said:


> But there are 3 or 4 times more Dwag fans on this forum.



And most of them would rather  do the low crawl from here to Camilla than have an Alabama Avatar, even if the chances were higher than the powerball against it. I cant really blame them though.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> And most of them would rather  do the low crawl from here to Camilla than have an Alabama Avatar, even if the chances were higher than the powerball against it. I cant really blame them though.



Maybe.  But you are talkin to a Dawg that's loyalty is always first to UGA no matter what.  That being said I have deep roots in the Heart of Dixie.  I even started to line my driveway with half buried white painted tires once....


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 28, 2012)

chadair said:


> I hate to jinx the Bammers, but I will get in this bet too if they don't mind
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Ok so far we have for each team...
> 
> Bama...
> 
> ...



So Jimmy Ray has jumped ship from yaller and purple and now is a Dawg? That boys got more team colors than he does screen names.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2012)

chadair said:


> I hate to jinx the Bammers, but I will get in this bet too if they don't mind
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!



Boom!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Maybe.  But you are talkin to a Dawg that's loyalty is always first to UGA no matter what.  That being said I have deep roots in the Heart of Dixie.  I even started to line my driveway with half buried white painted tires once....



That was my point. By the way I finished painting my tires last spring.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 28, 2012)

Jimmy Ray is a corn dawg.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Jimmy Ray is a corn dawg.



Jimmy Ray is a Dawg! His avatar proves that other than that thats all we know about him


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 28, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Jimmy Ray is a Dawg! His avatar proves that other than that thats all we know about him



Am I a dawg then????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Jimmy Ray is a Dawg! His avatar proves that other than that thats all we know about him



The word chameleon comes to mind.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> That was my point. By the way I finished painting my tires last spring.



You is my kind of people........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> You is my kind of people........



Can't believe you Dawgs waste your tires on your driveway, but I reckon somethings gotta keep you from runnin all over the Pecan trees when you come home drunk. We take ours out in the middle of the night and dump then in our favorite lake for fish cover. Mind that you don't use your runnin lights though, the game warden kind of frowns on fish habitat creation in that manner for some reason.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> You is my kind of people........



I am getting the wife 3 pink lawn Flamingos for Christmas. I think she will love them. Found them at a yard sale in Tn.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 28, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Am I a dawg then????



Uh ......no.......


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can't believe you Dawgs waste your tires on your driveway, but I reckon somethings gotta keep you from runnin all over the Pecan trees when you come home drunk. We take ours out in the middle of the night and dump then in our favorite lake for fish cover. Mind that you don't use your runnin lights though, the game warden kind of frowns on fish habitat creation in that manner for some reason.



Evidently you "disremember" NE alerbammer cause they is more white painted tire lined driveways there than they is wooden balls on howdy doody......


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can't believe you Dawgs waste your tires on your driveway, but I reckon somethings gotta keep you from runnin all over the Pecan trees when you come home drunk. We take ours out in the middle of the night and dump then in our favorite lake for fish cover. Mind that you don't use your runnin lights though, the game warden kind of frowns on fish habitat creation in that manner for some reason.



You dont put them on your roof?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Evidently you "disremember" NE alerbammer cause they is more white painted tire lined driveways there than they is wooden balls on howdy doody......



That's the old timers that didn't get out on lakes much. We make fake wishing wells out of the left overs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I am getting the wife 3 pink lawn Flamingos for Christmas. I think she will love them. Found them at a yard sale in Tn.



It'll go nicely with the "See Rock City" miniature barn.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It'll go nicely with the "See Rock City" miniature barn.



I got one of them on the back deck.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It'll go nicely with the "See Rock City" miniature barn.



I bet the couch on my front porch is nicer than yours.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I bet the couch on my front porch is nicer than yours.



I bet the ......... never mind. You win.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 29, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Am I a dawg then????



In a word NO ... there is a two word answer, but the first word ends up in translation as potty mouth!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 29, 2012)

Come on Miguel Cervantes ... if you are in, I'm in.

BTW, it is looking up for you bammer boys.  One of my best buds, who is a bammerite just called and said he had scored 2 tickets and wanted to know if I wanted to go with him.  My first question was, well, can we watch this game together and not get in a fight!  He said sure ... so I volunteered to drive my car ... just in case ... we get in a fight!  lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> Come on Miguel Cervantes ... if you are in, I'm in.
> 
> BTW, it is looking up for you bammer boys.  One of my best buds, who is a bammerite just called and said he had scored 2 tickets and wanted to know if I wanted to go with him.  My first question was, well, can we watch this game together and not get in a fight!  He said sure ... so I volunteered to drive my car ... just in case ... we get in a fight!  lol



I'm 51% / 49% on this game. I would very much like for my team to win, but in the same breath would like to see UGA get their shot at the Gold Domers. They are 32 years over due (but who's counting) My biggest wish is that whoever wins comes out of this knockdown drag out healthy and firing on all cylinders so they CAN be an effective opponent for those loudmouthed leprechauns.  No avatar bet is needed for me, because whoever wins will be the avatar I will be sporting come Jan. 7th and the week or so leading up to it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2012)

If you ain't all on for bama why bother posing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> If you ain't all on for bama why bother posing.



The only poser in this thread is sportin a UGA helmet avatar.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 29, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> There are a couple of guys to blame...
> 
> Miguel Cervantes, you are not allowed in this bet for what RHBAMA states.. Sorry man, but it was you and the other one that made that a mess..
> 
> Sorry , but don't blame us Dawg fanse for that fiasco... Not to mention... I was also part of that Avatar bet and held my end up..  As a Dawg!



  One of em might already be back in...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> One of em might already be back in...



He is definitely back in, as a poser, which isn't anything new to his persona.


----------



## TBI (Nov 29, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> If you ain't all on for bama why bother posing.



Agreed.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 29, 2012)

Nuff stirin - What are the stats? 

ROLL TIDE!!! 

*V*


----------



## chadair (Nov 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would very much like for my team to win, but in the same breath would like to see UGA get their shot at the Gold Domers. They are 32 years over due (but who's counting)


bite yer tongue!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 29, 2012)

chadair said:


> bite yer tongue!!!



And yet I rooted for your stinkin lizards.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> And yet I rooted for your stinkin lizards.....



Go gators.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 29, 2012)

Roll dwagtide.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 29, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Roll dwagtide.



If your gonna keep comin in here sportin that new avy... you need to roll the dice with the rest of us...that avy would look good on you till say.... November.....






2042...


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 29, 2012)

Jimmy Ray said:


> I'm in like Flynn on this deal.



Why not.  You're already sporting another team's logo with your alter ego.



Jimmy Ray said:


> You must be confused dude. Put on your bifocals so you can see my avatar more clearly.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Tim Smith redeux!  That's all.



Jimmy Ray said:


> I think you might be a tad confused.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> So Jimmy Ray has jumped ship from yaller and purple and now is a Dawg? That boys got more team colors than he does screen names.



Well, he went from the orange and green when that ship started sinking to the Purple and Gold when that ship started sailing.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> The only poser in this thread is sportin a UGA helmet avatar.



Sad isn't it.  Person rants and raves about those who are banned sneaking back on the board, makes fun of them and acts all superior until he gets his privileges revoked for being vile and causing trouble, yet being the biggest whiner on here, and has to sneak back on here himself not only changing user names but once again changing team loyalties.


----------



## chadair (Nov 29, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> And yet I rooted for your stinkin lizards.....


Root, I'd have NO problems pullin for UGA if I didnt get 20 phone calls from dog fans if they beat UF! 
than you got folks like silver britches on here who are so obnoxious already without UGA bein competitive! can u imagine how bad it would be for us folks with ppl like him around here?? 
I will be pullin for the Irish NO matter who makes it out of the SEC game anyways


----------



## chadair (Nov 29, 2012)

and I don't wanna forget a shout out to Thanatos either. he only shows up if UGA is winning!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2012)

chadair said:


> and I don't wanna forget a shout out to Thanatos either. he only shows up if UGA is winning!!


Yep. Once at the beginning of the year until the game Cocks shut it down.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 29, 2012)

No prob Chad I'm ready to hit the woods with baby girl again.... We need to get them together one weekend....


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So Jimmy Ray has jumped ship from yaller and purple and now is a Dawg? That boys got more team colors than he does screen names.



Yeah and right now he has 3 screen names.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2012)

Go Dawgs Bama Sux!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2012)

The rest of the dawgs need to quit running their mouth and get in on the avatar bet.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Roll dwagtide.



Poser


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm 51% / 49% on this game. I would very much like for my team to win, but in the same breath would like to see UGA get their shot at the Gold Domers. They are 32 years over due (but who's counting) My biggest wish is that whoever wins comes out of this knockdown drag out healthy and firing on all cylinders so they CAN be an effective opponent for those loudmouthed leprechauns.  No avatar bet is needed for me, because whoever wins will be the avatar I will be sporting come Jan. 7th and the week or so leading up to it.



Well my bammer buddy done throwed me under the bus.  He said his little lady got whooping mad when she found out it was going to be me and him going to the game and told him that if he took me, he better be ready to sleep with me.  I did not hesitate when I told him he better take her cuz he wasn't sleeping with me!  Oh well, the TV is looking good for the game.

I too see this as a very close game.  If a couple of things happen either way, either team could win or even pull away.  I just hope for a great slobber knockin' game in the finest SEC tradition! GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm very confident in a Georgia victory! Count this Dawg in.

GO DAWGS! 

GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES! 

HUNKER DOWN DAWGS!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 30, 2012)

Done....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> Well my bammer buddy done throwed me under the bus.  He said his little lady got whooping mad when she found out it was going to be me and him going to the game and told him that if he took me, he better be ready to sleep with me.  I did not hesitate when I told him he better take her cuz he wasn't sleeping with me!  Oh well, the TV is looking good for the game.
> 
> I too see this as a very close game.  If a couple of things happen either way, either team could win or even pull away.  I just hope for a great slobber knockin' game in the finest SEC tradition! GO DAWGS!



It'll be better than that $2 a seat ACCCG by a long shot.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 30, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Ok so far we have for each team...
> 
> Bama...
> 
> ...


Silver britches ..


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2012)

Three pages and all we get is four dogs and an lsu poser, 6 bammers and a gator refugee. Come on Uga chickens. What are you afraid of.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 1, 2012)

Pretty bad showing.  But it is what it is. We'll keep it open until game time 4 pm.  But I doubt it makes much difference. Good luck guys.  I gotta go cut some wood.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Silver britches ..



Good work brother! Thanks for handling this in my absence.. It wasn't in vain.. Slayer came home with a cooler full of meat!!

Now it's time to go Elephant hunting!! Sic EM!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 1, 2012)

No problem and congrats on da meat hunt .......


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good work brother! Thanks for handling this in my absence.. It wasn't in vain.. Slayer came home with a cooler full of meat!!:cool:
> 
> Now it's time to go Elephant hunting!! Sic EM!!



Hey! Congrats, Bro! 
I got two Does down and two more to go before i call it a season.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Pretty bad showing.  But it is what it is. We'll keep it open until game time 4 pm.  But I doubt it makes much difference. Good luck guys.  I gotta go cut some wood.



Have fun with that. Roll Tide.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey! Congrats, Bro!
> I got two Does down and two more to go before i call it a season.



Thanks, we got 2 does on the BF Grant hunt and called it good! Had to get home for FOOTBALL!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2012)

I'll be more than happy to take my new avatar! Good game guys!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

Is this one okay with you Guys?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

The only reason that I ask is because it took me 5 hours to get this one working, If not send me something and I will try to get it up


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

Okay are all you Bama dummies asleep


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

I guess if I was that close to getting beat by a team without a coach I would go to bed and count my Blessings to.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> The only reason that I ask is because it took me 5 hours to get this one working, If not send me something and I will try to get it up



Sorry bud, we are all celebrating an exhausting victory.  Georgia played their tails off!  My hat is definitely off to them.  It was also good to see CMR running down the sideline after the blocked kick showing some real emotion.  There just might be hope for him yet!

As for the avatar.  It looks beautiful to me!  Roll Tide and Go Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Is this one okay with you Guys?



Looks mighty fine with me! 
Here's some alternatives. If a fellow Tider has some better ones, post'em here. Heckuva game and the Dawgs don't deserve a dig avatar.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

I got my ALA Av up first. Do I get time off for good behavior. ROLL TIDE


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 1, 2012)

Roll tide!!!

*v*


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2012)

Jimmy Ray said:


> I'm in like Flynn on this deal.


Now is your chance. Pick one that Rhbama put out there to choose, and wear it with pride until bama beats the Irish. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

I put mine up early, if the one I put up is not acceptable I will change it to whatever you guys wish. Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2012)

Yours is awesome Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Yours is awesome Charlie.



Thanks I think


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2012)

Here's one for Jimmy Ray to use. I heard he only posts "cheap shot" avatars on a bet. That would have to be the reason he hasn't joined in on changing his avatar yet, the ones y'all have posted are too tame for him.


----------



## chadair (Dec 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's one for Jimmy Ray to use. I heard he only posts "cheap shot" avatars on a bet. That would have to be the reason he hasn't joined in on changing his avatar yet, the ones y'all have posted are too tame for him.
> 
> View attachment 702256


OUCH!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's one for Jimmy Ray to use. I heard he only posts "cheap shot" avatars on a bet. That would have to be the reason he hasn't joined in on changing his avatar yet, the ones y'all have posted are too tame for him.
> 
> View attachment 702256


 Are you serious? Dont be a classless jerk! You Bama boys sure are funny!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Are you serious? Dont be a classless jerk! You Bama boys sure are funny!



Nice try red chin..


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nice try red chin..



You need my #?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You need my #?


Why, you buyin lunch at the next Boody's gatherin?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why, you buyin lunch at the next Boody's gatherin?



Nope I have made my last trip to Boody's. Service is terrible and the buffett is only on Thurs and fri. I dont see them open much longer. we can go somewhere else though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Nope I have made my last trip to Boody's. Service is terrible and the buffett is only on Thurs and fri. I dont see them open much longer. we can go somewhere else though.



Tilted Kilt? Don't know if the food is any better, but I heard the scenery dang sure is.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tilted Kilt? Don't know if the food is any better, but I heard the scenery dang sure is.



I cant make it during the week anymore. I work in S. West Dekalb now. You ever around Lithonia? We have gps on our trucks now.........


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2012)

I can't believe Kydawg is the only honorable UGA fan to change his avatar so far.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I cant make it during the week anymore. I work in S. West Dekalb now. You ever around Lithonia? We have gps on our trucks now.........



I've been known to venture that way on occasion, but I usually don't stop and keep my doors locked at red lights. 



rhbama3 said:


> I can't believe Kydawg is the only honorable UGA fan to change his avatar so far.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've been known to venture that way on occasion, but I usually don't stop and keep my doors locked at red lights.


You aint skeered is you? I had a buddy get robed at gun point at Stone Crest in parking lot at the first of deer season. Try working down there in the middle of the night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You aint skeered is you? I had a buddy get robed at gun point at Stone Crest in parking lot at the first of deer season. Try working down there in the middle of the night.



I've had three different apartment complex jobs to measure down that way. I always went in with a back up person. Those dang places are scary methhead infested rat holes. And to think it used to be a nice area to live in.

Now, back to that scumbag Bammer comment. How bout me and you meet in the parking lot at Stonecrest and the first one to be dropped by a methhead loses...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've had three different apartment complex jobs to measure down that way. I always went in with a back up person. Those dang places are scary methhead infested rat holes. And to think it used to be a nice area to live in.
> 
> Now, back to that scumbag Bammer comment. How bout me and you meet in the parking lot at Stonecrest and the first one to be dropped by a methhead loses...


Thats not fair we could go down at the same time.......


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I cant make it during the week anymore. I work in S. West Dekalb now. You ever around Lithonia? We have gps on our trucks now.........



That must suck.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> That must suck.



We get combat pay so it makes it worth it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't believe Kydawg is the only honorable UGA fan to change his avatar so far.




Sorry, we just walked in the door from cutting a Christmas Tree in the mountains... How's mine?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, we just walked in the door from cutting a Christmas Tree in the mountains... How's mine?



It's purty........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's purty........



Just bring the crystal back to the south!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just bring the crystal back to the south!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't believe Kydawg is the only honorable UGA fan to change his avatar so far.



I think that is the only honorable thing said about me lately. Hope this one is okay with everybody. Congrats on a good game RH.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 2, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, we just walked in the door from cutting a Christmas Tree in the mountains... How's mine?



Pretty darn cool


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, we just walked in the door from cutting a Christmas Tree in the mountains... How's mine?



Nice avatar, but would you please stop by tomorrow and dig up that stump you left on my front yard.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm just getting here so give me time guys.  Been workin al day today and was in NO condition last night


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 2, 2012)

I will have mine changed tomorrow when I get back to my office PC.

Great game and I can say I feel like we left our guts on the field as did Bama, couldn't ask for more and I'm proud as ever be a dawg fan.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 2, 2012)

Roll Tide! 

*V*


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2012)

:I guess Jimmy Ray must be to busy right now to man up and put up the bama avatar that he agreed to sport.


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 3, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> :I guess Jimmy Ray must be to busy right now to man up and put up the bama avatar that he agreed to sport.



I hate it.... I feel like my grandfather is rolling over in his grave right now.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2012)

It looks good on you. JR needs to quit posing and man up.


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 3, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> It looks good on you. JR needs to quit posing and man up.



Thanks..... I think my grandfather would be rolling over even more if I was to renig on a bet.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2012)

Jimmy Ray said:


> I'm in like Flynn on this deal.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


>


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2012)

Way to go JR. It looks good on you. Or did he magician strike again.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 4, 2012)

Roll Tide Roll!!!!


----------

